# Rider down , me :(



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2017)

Came out of work and the front wheel locked up , no idea why but i went over the bars and in a heap , luckily workmate stopped called the on site nurse and sent to hospital, sore shoulder hand and i will let you guess how the face feels.


----------



## Welsh wheels (12 Jun 2017)

Get well soon


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch! 
The new bike?


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch, heal well and fast!


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch, heal well and fast!


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Jun 2017)

Hard luck. What bike and is it OK?


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch! Get well soon.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch looks sore, GWS!
Why the "Braveheart" face paint?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Jun 2017)

Ow! I hope your shoulder is OK. They seem to be awkward joints. Here's to not hurting too much tomorrow.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jun 2017)

It's definitely an improvement! 











Hope you heal fast with no long term effects.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jun 2017)

That's no good at all. GWS Cyber.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2017)

ouch indeed.. gws fella.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch ya 
Wishing you a good recovery
xx


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2017)

Blimey CK. A few drams of the Scottish cough syrup will speed your recovery.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch!!.... how's the bike?


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey CK. A few drams of the Scottish cough syrup will speed your recovery.


Not allowed , what with the morphine.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jun 2017)

Ouchy. GWS.
Hope the bikes OK....


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ouch!!.... how's the bike?


Front wheel wasnt turning properly when i last saw it , work security have it locked up.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Jun 2017)

Nasty. All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2017)

Oooch! That blue plaster is nice and low key though.


----------



## Sharky (12 Jun 2017)

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Not allowed , what with the morphine.



That's seriously bad


----------



## Cp40Carl (12 Jun 2017)

Get well soon. Hope you find out what caused front wheel to lock, do let us know.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jun 2017)

Poor you!
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
The new bike threw you off, it needs taming!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Front wheel wasnt turning properly when i last saw it , work security have it locked up.


I wonder if that's why you went flying? Hopefully it won't cost too much to fix!


----------



## ClaireSaud (12 Jun 2017)

Get well soon. Hope you aren't too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch! 

Hope you mend soon.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2017)

I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jun 2017)

GWS!


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2017)

GWS


----------



## Buck (12 Jun 2017)

Ooof! Your expression says it all. Hope you heal well. 

More importantly, how's the bike?


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2017)

oh that looks sore 
Hope you heal quick


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2017)

OUCH!  that looks bloody nasty. GWS @cyberknight.


----------



## jayonabike (12 Jun 2017)

Ouch. Hope you heal soon enough and back on the bike before you know it.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2017)




----------



## lutonloony (13 Jun 2017)

GWS, hope the pains not too bad, once the morph wears off


----------



## tallliman (13 Jun 2017)

Heal quickly dude!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

Buck said:


> Ooof! Your expression says it all. Hope you heal well.
> 
> More importantly, how's the bike?


No idea , at work lock up 

Didnt sleep well when the morpine wore off, neck and back hurting too now, i think i will have a day or three off work as advised my doctor as where i work in dirty so i dont want an infection
Shock really kicked in last night , bawling my eyes out .


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2017)

Get the mini ck's to give you some TLC and take it easy for the next few days.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2017)

That must have hurt.  Hope you and the bike are well again soon.
I did one similar to that about 5 years ago, and hit my face and hands mostly. Also, somehow the bike landed on top of me when I fell: I still don't quite know how I managed that feat!


----------



## marshmella (13 Jun 2017)

Blimey looks nasty. Get well soon cyberknight


----------



## gasinayr (13 Jun 2017)

Get well soon Cyberknight, don't think about the bike, they can be replaced, you can't


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2017)

Nasty. Hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with the bike!


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

How are you this morning @cyberknight?


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Jun 2017)

Get well soon. Going over the bars can't be nice!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2017)

gasinayr said:


> Get well soon Cyberknight, don't think about the bike, they can be replaced, you can't


Say what?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2017)

That must have shaken you up a lot. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch, GWS fella.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2017)

ouch , hope you heal fast.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

GWS


----------



## dhd.evans (13 Jun 2017)

Do... do i like this post? Only kidding buddy. GWS.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch ! At least it didnt spoil your good looks !


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> How are you this morning @cyberknight?


Didnt sleep well once the morphine wore off, still drinking through a straw.


----------



## Alan O (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch, add another GWS from me.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Say what?
> View attachment 356941


Normally I'd agree, but this bike betrayed him. It must be made an example of so the other bikes learn a lesson. 

GWS, @cyberknight


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jun 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jun 2017)

Get well soon, sounds nasty.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2017)

Oucj. GWS


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Normally I'd agree, but this bike betrayed him. It must be made an example of so the other bikes learn a lesson.
> 
> GWS, @cyberknight



It's a fair point. Probably a loose quick release, or a sticking front brake.

Hangings too good for it!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

Guy from work who took me to hospital just phoned offering to bring my bike home  

All in all i can say i was well look after by work nurse , colleagues who stopped straight away and the staff at Derby royal hospital, big shout to the chap who stayed to stitch me up as his shift was finishing in 5 mins but he stopped untill it was done or i could have been waiting hours . 

Just upset now as i will end up with some nasty scars and odd shaped lip as i ended up loosing a chunk , but i didnt break anything or end up with an up or down escalator choice ( but then i am an atheist )


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jun 2017)

I've got quite a nasty looking set of scars on my arm that I received during a shark attack/knife fight depending on who is asking. Putting yer arm through a window isn't quite as impressive.


----------



## Darren Gregory (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch. Get well soon.


----------



## sight-pin (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch!! Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2017)

_Oooh, blue suits you, sir! _

Looks painful, CK. Wishing a quick recovery. And get back on the saddle asap.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> _Oooh, blue suits you, sir! _


The blue plaster is weird. I thought it was just for people in food services so they could be seen if they came off during cooking.

@cyberknight do you handle food with your face?

(I got off lightly when I had a similar fall, broken clavicle and a black eye)


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

GWS.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch ... it could have been even worse, but that looks very painful - GWS!

I reckon you probably ran over a Coke can or something like that. They can wrap themselves round the front wheel rim and then get carried up to jam between tyre and fork.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Jun 2017)

Ouch, nasty! GWS mate.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2017)

Helmet or no helmet that is the question,gws.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Helmet or no helmet that is the question,gws.


Helmet , under orders from mrs ck from day one


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

Bikes back , front wheel buckled 
New wheel that came with the team carbon too, not sure if its salvageable, i will have to take it to the LBS otherwise i guess its a new rim .
Mavc cxp 22 elite 28 hole


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2017)

Any idea how it happened yet?


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Any idea how it happened yet?


@cyberknight will know better but ....

He went over the handlebars because the front wheel locked up. Front wheel is now buckled. Front wheel would lock up if buckled .... no, it's really not clear. @cyberknight do you have any idea if you crashed because you front wheel buckled, or vice versa?

(continuing to wish you to GWS!)


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Any idea how it happened yet?





jefmcg said:


> @cyberknight do you have any idea if you crashed because you front wheel buckled, or vice versa?



TMN to @Crackle


----------



## simon.r (13 Jun 2017)

All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## simon.r (13 Jun 2017)

FWIW some years ago I had a similar off on a MTB some years ago. 

I was freewheeling down a gravel track when it was suddenly as if someone had stuck a large stick through my front wheel and I went over the bars. To this day I have no idea what happened. No damage to the bike, I revisited the site and found nothing untoward. A couple of broken fingers for me and a cracked helmet.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2017)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

One day you'll look back on it and laugh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2017)

Ow, not a pretty sight! The injuries don't look too good either....


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> @cyberknight will know better but ....
> 
> He went over the handlebars because the front wheel locked up. Front wheel is now buckled. Front wheel would lock up if buckled .... no, it's really not clear. @cyberknight do you have any idea if you crashed because you front wheel buckled, or vice versa?
> 
> (continuing to wish you to GWS!)


No idea its all a bit of a blur


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2017)

Hope you are on the mend @cyberknight I had an off like that when I lived in Edinburgh but fortunately I had a soft landing. I made the mistake of using an unlit cyclepath when suddenly I was thrown off the bike. Went back in the light to find the cycle path went round three sides of a small rectangular church garden and it had an ankle height chain around it. Increased my lighting after that


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

Lost my rag today , not proud 
Kid from acorss the road who plays with my lad has been trying to peek at me for 2 days trying to get in house and he chucked a blanket on top of our rain porch so i had to get ladders out.Gave him amouthful so he goes off to his mamma.
I went over to apologize as shes right i shouldnt be shouting at kids , i just didnt want the general public to see me yet but now the street has seen me .


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Lost my rag today , not proud
> Kid from acorss the road who plays with my lad has been trying to peek at me for 2 days trying to get in house and he chucked a blanket on top of our rain porch so i had to get ladders out.Gave him amouthful so he goes off to his mamma.
> I went over to apologize as shes right i shouldnt be shouting at kids , i just didnt want the general public to see me yet but now the street has seen me .



They won't dare come near you again, now!


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Jun 2017)

If a kid had thrown a blanket on a roof I would be giving them what for too!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2017)

Getting a bit stir crazy, not been on the bike for a few days and theres only so much daytime tv you can watch, although frazier reruns


----------



## Oxo (14 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Getting a bit stir crazy, not been on the bike for a few days and theres only so much daytime tv you can watch, although frazier reruns



Two questions. Who is Frazier and where has he been?


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Jun 2017)

Poor you, that's terrible luck  

Take it easy and hope the recovery goes well and you're not hurting too much.


----------



## broady (15 Jun 2017)

If you need a spare front wheel then I have a mavic aksium sat doing nothing @cyberknight 
Your welcome to it if you can collect it


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> If you need a spare front wheel then I have a mavic aksium sat doing nothing @cyberknight
> Your welcome to it if you can collect it


Thanks very much !, i might take you up on that .


----------



## Vantage (15 Jun 2017)

I'll join the league's of other caring cc members and wish the bike a speedy recovery.
Get well soon ck.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2017)

Talk about kicking someone when their down , oven packed up last night

Minimum of £120 to fix it , i think its a control knob but i cant be sure and with kids cant be without a working oven to long so had to get a new one asap


----------



## broady (15 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Thanks very much !, i might take you up on that .



Just let me know when you are around Leicester and I'll give it you.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> Just let me know when you are around Leicester and I'll give it you.


edit
Managed to true the wheel up straight enough so i will see how it goes , i will keep it in mind if it goes ping .


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Jun 2017)

Oh F, GWS.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2017)

Buck said:


> Ooof! Your expression says it all. Hope you heal well.
> 
> More importantly, how's the bike?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-new-commuter.219867/


----------



## Alan O (15 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> edit
> Managed to true the wheel up straight enough so i will see how it goes , i will keep it in mind if it goes ping .


Hmm, if I had a crash like that due to an unexplained wheel jam, I wouldn't want to be using that wheel again.


----------



## broady (15 Jun 2017)

The wheel will most likely be around for a while, but I'm trying to have a good clear out to only keep the bits I need. 
I'd like to get this done before the TDF starts, but possibly won't


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> The wheel will most likely be around for a while, but I'm trying to have a good clear out to only keep the bits I need.
> I'd like to get this done before the TDF starts, but possibly won't


Surely they are all "essential"
I do have the old r 501s and a set of RS 11`s , the latter being back up wheels for the carbon .


----------



## PK99 (15 Jun 2017)

simon.r said:


> FWIW some years ago I had a similar off on a MTB some years ago.
> 
> I was freewheeling down a gravel track when it was suddenly as if someone had stuck a large stick through my front wheel and I went over the bars. To this day I have no idea what happened. No damage to the bike, I revisited the site and found nothing untoward. A couple of broken fingers for me and a cracked helmet.



On a ride I was leading once, a guy was summarily ejected over his handle bars - he had not fully tightened his front wheel quick release, hit a speed bump, wheel shifted and locked, bike stopped instantly and he flew.


----------



## broady (15 Jun 2017)

@cyberknight I have been saying that everything is essential and then ran our of money and space lol.
Once I've cleared the bikes that I don't really need I'll then start on what I can move on.
And I wear that gilet most days that I commute!!


----------



## gaijintendo (15 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear about the cartwheel, and oven etc. Hope you get well soon, and the neighbourhood curiosity is satiated...


----------



## J1888 (15 Jun 2017)

Hope you're feeling better and back on the bike soon.

I had the Team Carbon (before it was nicked) and I thought the CXP22s were pretty bombproof...which is no help to you at all, I realise


----------



## broady (16 Jun 2017)

Now made use of the spare wheel ☺
Hope your back on your bike soon @cyberknight


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jun 2017)

Going for the rugged , non shaved look till the stitches come out , shoulder still hurts but at least i can get a t shirt on now.


----------



## broady (16 Jun 2017)

Looks pretty painful still


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> Looks pretty painful still


Shoulder hurts , face doesnt , odd innit


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jun 2017)

Back to work yesterday for half a shift after a trip to the docs to take the stitches out , booked in for physio on shoulder with work on site health team as apparantly my shoulder is lower and still hurts .
Rode to work today and i couldnt get my normal position so i had to ride on the tops mostly , not too bad coming home but still sore .


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2017)

Glad your healing and back on the bike


----------



## simon the viking (20 Jun 2017)

Sorry I missed this thread when it happened... Glad you are back on the bike and back at work... Hope everything mends on you ok.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Rode to work today


Well hard.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> shoulder still hurts but at least i can get a t shirt on now.
> ]



How many T shirts can you get on before they have to be cut off? 

Good to hear you're making slow, but improved progress. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2017)

Bit of an update .
Physio has signed me off as back to normal work, lifting with the proviso i build it up slowly as my shoulder is weak , face has healed up very nicely all things considered but i had to have a filling redone at the dentist this week as he said it had broke loose but it didnt shw up till it had jiggled out far enough to let some food in .


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2017)

Good to hear, take it steady.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2017)

Good to hear you're mending well.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

Thats good to here, just take things steady


----------



## gaijintendo (8 Jul 2017)

Gross filling details, but glad to hear you are operational.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2017)

You are looking a lot better now. I hope that shoulder heals quickly for you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> You are looking a lot better now.



I dunno, I think he was better looking with the injuries.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2017)

Shoulder still sore on the bike on long rides, club ride today and the last 20 miles it hurt


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Shoulder still sore on the bike on long rides, club ride today and the last 20 miles it hurt



That's a like for getting out there and battling through.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That's a like for getting out there and battling through.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1075465694


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2017)

Well managed 20 push ups and 1 pull up , long way to go !


----------

